# Vintage kitchen gadgets put to the test



## jd_1138 (Feb 20, 2018)

This guy's a character.  He's from Russia, but he lives in North Carolina with his American wife.  He tests gadgets and does science experiments and such.  They have a couple of beautiful huskies that sneak into the videos sometimes.  He also tests modern kitchen gadgets and any category of gadget imaginable.  He moved to the USA with his parents when he was like 10 I think.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO3O-Dw0sec

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeM3CD865hE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3twMt_neddY


----------



## msmofet (Feb 20, 2018)

I haven’t watched the video yet but I have that exact juicer. I got my mom’s when she passed. Lots of memories of squeezing lemons for lemon add in the summer. Morning juices. It still is the best squeezer.


----------



## jd_1138 (Feb 20, 2018)

msmofet said:


> I haven’t watched the video yet but I have that exact juicer. I got my mom’s when she passed. Lots of memories of squeezing lemons for lemon add in the summer. Morning juices. It still is the best squeezer.



That's awesome.  The inherited equipment is the sweetest to use.  You think of mom every time you use it.  And the better build quality of the earlier stuff is way higher.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 21, 2018)

I have the old cheese grater (3rd video.)  Mine does not squeak.  I use it to grind walnuts or almonds, which come out really fine even texture.  Then I dip thumb print cookies in the nuts before baking.


----------

